# Photo rights: How to sell physical photos and/or digital rights.



## jasonlively1986 (Feb 14, 2012)

How do you release your work? I have been asked to do some live events  and they want to sell some of the photos I took as pictures for the  athletes to autograph. That means they will print a lot of copies to  sell multiple copies of the same photo. I'm not sure how to do that.  should I charge a super high amount for the rights to the photos as a  one time charge  or just get them printed myself and sell them the hard  copies of the photos. Also if I print them myself how would I prevent  them from just scanning the    photo and coping them that way.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2012)

If I were doing this, I would sell a digital image, rights-released specifying exactly what they are allowed to do (eg:  Print up to X copies, in size(s) up to ____ ).  Releasing rights this broad is something that I would charge a premium for.  As far as price, that's up to you.  What does your business plan and CODB calculation say you should charge?


----------

